# Medicinal Chocolate bars



## blodank (Nov 10, 2010)

I have been making medicinal brownies and cookies for some time now for myself and other patients and im tired of it! I want to make something that is much easier since I have to make so many and I can't be in the kitchen 24/7.

I was watching a show on the history channel the other day called "A chronic history" and saw a guy making chocolate bars with cannabutter and thought that might be easier to do, but then I thought I could maybe simplify it even more. What if I made a tincture and just melted chocolate into molds and dropped a couple of drops in each mold? I have done some research and don't think I will be able to achieve the potency I was hoping for.

I do not live in a state where marijuana is medicinally legal so I cook with schwag for cost effectiveness until we start our grow next year. I am wanting to put 3.5gs worth of schwag in each bar so that I end up with 8 bars per ounce. Any ideas on how I could do this without making cannabutter? Is there a potent tincture I could make with glycerin and squeeze and oz into 8 chocolate bars? I feel like I have looked everywhere and haven't really come up with a good solution. I can barely find anything on medicinal chocolate bars, any input would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 10, 2010)

do you make hash oil? I made hash oil and baked it in sum brownies and they got everyone high as fuk. mayby that would work with the chocolate. I have seen the bars in alot of clubs. they never really get you high tho


----------



## blodank (Nov 10, 2010)

What solvent do you use? I was thinking about making a tincture out of everclear or glycerin to mix with the chocolate.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 10, 2010)

let the sugar leaf soak in alcohol then put water in a deep skillet then put your pyrex in that and boil out all the liquid. there it is. that shit will fuck you up if you put it in a brownie or bar


----------



## blodank (Nov 11, 2010)

Make iso oil? I've never done that with schwag, should I put it in seperate jars with an oz each or could I get a big container and just throw a whole lb in? Do you know what % yield I should expect back off some mexican brick?


----------



## blodank (Nov 12, 2010)

Does anyone know if I could just throw iso oil into the melted chocolate or would I have to melt it into some butter?


----------



## blodank (Nov 21, 2010)

After doing some more research I found a site that had a recipe for hash oil chocolates, I made them and they turned out awesome! Here is the recipe I followed for anyone else who is interested...All credit goes to the poster Philly4life


> _Equipment / Ingredients:
> Chocolate: (&#65533; - &#65533 bar / dose
> Hash Oil: See bottom for dosing instructions
> Double Boiler of some sort with glass or metal tray/bowl on top.
> ...


----------



## Noballs (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for passing this on. My 82 year old Mother in law, is recovering from cancer. Shes interested in using MJ but doesnt want to smoke. This is a good one for her Plus Rep!


----------



## blodank (Nov 22, 2010)

Glad I could help, let me know how it goes for you.


----------

